# Looking for a welder for a simple job



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

is there anyone in this group that can drill a hole in my motorcycle exhaust and weld a bung to it, it's for my oxygen sensor? The exhaust is not installed on the motorcycle yet.


I don't need the service yet but trying to see if anyone or if you know of anyone or any recommended body shop that could do this for me?

thanks in advance

Ray


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I can if you bring me the section of exhaust and the fitting


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Muffler man in Burnaby/New west great work and cheap


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Drop by muffler man in burnaby its 2 blocks down towards new west passing king eds on your left side


----------

